# Shinemore Maltese



## myfairlacy

I've still got a good while before I get a Maltese but it's slowly getting closer. There are several US Maltese breeders that I would be interested in talking to about buying a Maltese, but I have noticed Shinemore Maltese from Korea and they have some really beautiful dogs. I was just curious if anyone has bought a dog from Shinemore...from the United States or another country, and what your experience with Shinemore was like. Did you have any problems with communication? It seems like it would be harder to make sure a breeder meets your qualifications if they are out of the country. I've heard a few good things about Shinemore but really don't know much about them...I guess I'm trying to figure out if they would be someone I'd want to look into buying from or not. I know it would be so much easier to buy from someone in the US and I will probably end up doing that...but I'm open to buying from breeders out of the country if I know they are what I want in a breeder. Thanks


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I know Chris(ckim) and moshi melo both have dogs from Narae, and shanghaimomma was considering but went with Sunnydales instead. Narae is very nice but doesn't speak english very well, but she was easier to contact, and a better price than half the popular breeders on this forum. And not to mention her dogs are GORGEOUS! LOL I'm sure you can contact her for American references because I see on her website that a couple of other Americans have her dogs. 

I would love to get a dog from her, don't really know how to though. I would never ship a puppy in cargo, and I'm kind of afraid of flying over an ocean to a different country alone. SO somebody else would have to transport her for me. LOL But I know I won't be wanting another maltese for a very, very long time. My Gigi is just perfect for me.


----------



## myfairlacy

I'd be interested to know experiences with Sunnydales Maltese in Korea as well. 

I was thinking language barriers might be a problem so far as communication goes...but those that have talked to Korean breeders, were you still able to discuss their breeding practices and all okay?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 1 2010, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868786


> I'd be interested to know experiences with Sunnydales Maltese in Korea as well.
> 
> I was thinking language barriers might be a problem so far as communication goes...but those that have talked to Korean breeders, were you still able to discuss their breeding practices and all okay?[/B]


Hopefully shanghaimomma will see your thread, as she went to Korea and got her girl directly from the breeder. But she lives in China, not the US.

LOL I've never got into depth with her and I doubt others have either. You should just send her an email and see.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I have seen some very nice dogs from Shinemore, although I have not spoken with them (except on facebook, not sure if that counts, LOL) I would keep in mind also that their photography skills are amazing, so their dogs are represented on the website in a truly stunning manner (I could stare at them all day!)


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868790


> I have seen some very nice dogs from Shinemore, although I have not spoken with them (except on facebook, not sure if that counts, LOL)* I would keep in mind also that their photography skills are amazing, so their dogs are represented on the website in a truly stunning manner* (I could stare at them all day!)[/B]


 I forgot to mention her amazing photography! She does enhance the photos(like the saturation, color, brightness, contrast) But the photos aren't doctored up, the structure of what you see, is what you get.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 31 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868785


> I know Chris(ckim) and moshi melo both have dogs from Narae, and shanghaimomma was considering but went with Sunnydales instead. Narae is very nice but doesn't speak english very well, but she was easier to contact, and a better price than half the popular breeders on this forum. And not to mention her dogs are GORGEOUS! LOL I'm sure you can contact her for American references because I see on her website that a couple of other Americans have her dogs.
> 
> I would love to get a dog from her, don't really know how to though. I would never ship a puppy in cargo, and I'm kind of afraid of flying over an ocean to a different country alone. SO somebody else would have to transport her for me. LOL But I know I won't be wanting another maltese for a very, very long time. My Gigi is just perfect for me.[/B]



I thought Christian's little Leah is from Bonnie? Am I mistaken?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 1 2010, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868794


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 31 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868785





> I know Chris(ckim) and moshi melo both have dogs from Narae, and shanghaimomma was considering but went with Sunnydales instead. Narae is very nice but doesn't speak english very well, but she was easier to contact, and a better price than half the popular breeders on this forum. And not to mention her dogs are GORGEOUS! LOL I'm sure you can contact her for American references because I see on her website that a couple of other Americans have her dogs.
> 
> I would love to get a dog from her, don't really know how to though. I would never ship a puppy in cargo, and I'm kind of afraid of flying over an ocean to a different country alone. SO somebody else would have to transport her for me. LOL But I know I won't be wanting another maltese for a very, very long time. My Gigi is just perfect for me.[/B]



I thought Christian's little Leah is from Bonnie? Am I mistaken?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Leah is, Bella isn't.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 1 2010, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868794


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 31 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868785





> I know Chris(ckim) and moshi melo both have dogs from Narae, and shanghaimomma was considering but went with Sunnydales instead. Narae is very nice but doesn't speak english very well, but she was easier to contact, and a better price than half the popular breeders on this forum. And not to mention her dogs are GORGEOUS! LOL I'm sure you can contact her for American references because I see on her website that a couple of other Americans have her dogs.
> 
> I would love to get a dog from her, don't really know how to though. I would never ship a puppy in cargo, and I'm kind of afraid of flying over an ocean to a different country alone. SO somebody else would have to transport her for me. LOL But I know I won't be wanting another maltese for a very, very long time. My Gigi is just perfect for me.[/B]



I thought Christian's little Leah is from Bonnie? Am I mistaken?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think you are correct. Isn't he the one who passed along the message for her regarding puppy price increases? 

Moshi Melo's little girl Shiloh definitely is from Shinemore though. I have a friend with a Shinemore show pup and she is just the cutest thing!

ETA: nevermind! You're right Briana!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868796


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 1 2010, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868794





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 31 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868785





> I know Chris(ckim) and moshi melo both have dogs from Narae, and shanghaimomma was considering but went with Sunnydales instead. Narae is very nice but doesn't speak english very well, but she was easier to contact, and a better price than half the popular breeders on this forum. And not to mention her dogs are GORGEOUS! LOL I'm sure you can contact her for American references because I see on her website that a couple of other Americans have her dogs.
> 
> I would love to get a dog from her, don't really know how to though. I would never ship a puppy in cargo, and I'm kind of afraid of flying over an ocean to a different country alone. SO somebody else would have to transport her for me. LOL But I know I won't be wanting another maltese for a very, very long time. My Gigi is just perfect for me.[/B]



I thought Christian's little Leah is from Bonnie? Am I mistaken?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think you are correct. Isn't he the one who passed along the message for her regarding puppy price increases? 

Moshi Melo's little girl Shiloh definitely is from Shinemore though. I have a friend with a Shinemore show pup and she is just the cutest thing!

ETA: nevermind! You're right Briana!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh for heaven's sake! I forgot he had little Bella. Why don't we see more pics of her, eh, Christian? Oh, wait. I forgot that
Sophia has to take all the pics.


----------



## Alexa

I'm from Germany and also member in a german maltese forum. There is a member that has bought from Shinemore two puppies two weeks ago.
She has posted many photos of them and they look adorable!

Unfortunately I didn't ask her about the conversation between her and the breeder, but if you like to I can do. You can see, they sell their dogs in the whole world! Both felt fine as she picked them up at the airport. It was a flight of about 15 hours. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mostlytina

I personally would not do it. I am sure they have gorgeous Malts and so do U.S. breeders. When you think about it, this poor puppy has to fly 17+ hours (depends on where you live in U.S.) even in the cabin area. That's gonna be tough. Good luck in finding your perfect Malt~~~


----------



## ckim111

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 1 2010, 03:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868801


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868796





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 1 2010, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868794





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 31 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868785





> I know Chris(ckim) and moshi melo both have dogs from Narae, and shanghaimomma was considering but went with Sunnydales instead. Narae is very nice but doesn't speak english very well, but she was easier to contact, and a better price than half the popular breeders on this forum. And not to mention her dogs are GORGEOUS! LOL I'm sure you can contact her for American references because I see on her website that a couple of other Americans have her dogs.
> 
> I would love to get a dog from her, don't really know how to though. I would never ship a puppy in cargo, and I'm kind of afraid of flying over an ocean to a different country alone. SO somebody else would have to transport her for me. LOL But I know I won't be wanting another maltese for a very, very long time. My Gigi is just perfect for me.[/B]



I thought Christian's little Leah is from Bonnie? Am I mistaken?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think you are correct. Isn't he the one who passed along the message for her regarding puppy price increases? 

Moshi Melo's little girl Shiloh definitely is from Shinemore though. I have a friend with a Shinemore show pup and she is just the cutest thing!

ETA: nevermind! You're right Briana!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh for heaven's sake! I forgot he had little Bella. Why don't we see more pics of her, eh, Christian? Oh, wait. I forgot that
Sophia has to take all the pics. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol Brit you know me too well!  

Communication with the breeder should not be a problem although I did have my cousin deal with her as my cousin lives near her. Having said that I would definitely not have the dog shipped. Too much stress for the little ones for such a long flight..


----------



## ckim111

My photography skills are so amazing :smheat: 

Here's a recent pic of Bella
[attachment=60340:bella.JPG]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Bella has such a pretty face. :wub2:

About shipping, its little less than 12 hours, from Cali. I checked the airlines but you have to cross the International Dateline, and I'm unsure how long the time difference is. When my father went to Korea(military) and he said it took about 9-10 hours, and that was almost 20 years ago, planes are faster now. You can always meet them in Cali, relax there for awhile then take a flight back home. But heck, Gigi's been on road trips 15+ hours and no problems for her! She just slept the whole time. The puppy will get over it.


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868887


> About shipping, its little less than 12 hours, from Cali. I checked the airlines but you have to cross the International Dateline, and I'm unsure how long the time difference is. When my father went to Korea(military) and he said it took about 9-10 hours, and that was almost 20 years ago, planes are faster now. You can always meet them in Cali, relax there for awhile then take a flight back home. But heck, Gigi's been on road trips 15+ hours and no problems for her! She just slept the whole time. The puppy will get over it. [/B]


12 hours is still a very long flight. I personally would not ship a puppy especially not that far. In Gigis' 15+ hours did she not get out, get attention, drink some water/food, etc... ?? 

Just because the "puppy will get over it" doesn't mean it's good for them. Why stress out a puppy that much? I would rather buy from a breeder in the US, close to me that I could communicate with and see every now and then. I guess if you are wanting a specific "look" then you might sacrifice that, but to me health, temperament and having a breeder I can visit to see my pup first are way more important than a "look". JMO.


----------



## ckim111

Well there are alternatives to shipping all the way. From Korea to cali is only 9 hours. Thts actually what I did. Flew to LA and then arranged for travel from la to ny


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 1 2010, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868891


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868887





> About shipping, its little less than 12 hours, from Cali. I checked the airlines but you have to cross the International Dateline, and I'm unsure how long the time difference is. When my father went to Korea(military) and he said it took about 9-10 hours, and that was almost 20 years ago, planes are faster now. You can always meet them in Cali, relax there for awhile then take a flight back home. But heck, Gigi's been on road trips 15+ hours and no problems for her! She just slept the whole time. The puppy will get over it. [/B]


12 hours is still a very long flight. I personally would not ship a puppy especially not that far. In Gigis' 15+ hours did she not get out, get attention, drink some water/food, etc... ?? 

Just because the "puppy will get over it" doesn't mean it's good for them. Why stress out a puppy that much? I would rather buy from a breeder in the US, close to me that I could communicate with and see every now and then. I guess if you are wanting a specific "look" then you might sacrifice that, but to me health, temperament and having a breeder I can visit to see my pup first are way more important than a "look". JMO.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, that's the way I feel. And I could not deal with any sort of language barrier. I want to be able to easily communicate with my breeder. Having to deal with someone who has limited English would drive me crazy, frankly. Buying a puppy is stressful enough for all concerned... I just personally would not add to that stress for me or the puppy by buying from a breeder who was not in the U.S.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 1 2010, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868900


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 1 2010, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868891





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868887





> About shipping, its little less than 12 hours, from Cali. I checked the airlines but you have to cross the International Dateline, and I'm unsure how long the time difference is. When my father went to Korea(military) and he said it took about 9-10 hours, and that was almost 20 years ago, planes are faster now. You can always meet them in Cali, relax there for awhile then take a flight back home. But heck, Gigi's been on road trips 15+ hours and no problems for her! She just slept the whole time. The puppy will get over it. [/B]


12 hours is still a very long flight. I personally would not ship a puppy especially not that far. In Gigis' 15+ hours did she not get out, get attention, drink some water/food, etc... ?? 

Just because the "puppy will get over it" doesn't mean it's good for them. Why stress out a puppy that much? I would rather buy from a breeder in the US, close to me that I could communicate with and see every now and then. I guess if you are wanting a specific "look" then you might sacrifice that, but to me health, temperament and having a breeder I can visit to see my pup first are way more important than a "look". JMO.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, that's the way I feel. And I could not deal with any sort of language barrier. I want to be able to easily communicate with my breeder. Having to deal with someone who has limited English would drive me crazy, frankly. Buying a puppy is stressful enough for all concerned... I just personally would not add to that stress for me or the puppy by buying from a breeder who was not in the U.S.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops, I forgot to mention in my first post that yes, we did stop twice for potty breaks. Food/water/ chew/even put the potty pad down on the floor when it was raining, ects were all done inside the car. I think the puppy would just sleep through it, right? And I was saying a puppy would get over it because dogs and puppies have been shipped trans-continental all the time, and I guess they were fine, so I'm guessing other puppies would be too? And I think someone is going to be with the puppy, if not, I would deff. arange for that. And if you really wanted to see the puppy first in person, I would just take a trip to Korea and get the pup myself, that's what I would probably do. Meet the breeder and pup in the airport. I'm from the DC metro area, half the people in my school doesn't speak good english(I know people from almost every country on earth), and try going over their houses! LOL I guess I'm just used to it.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 1 2010, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868850


> My photography skills are so amazing :smheat:
> 
> Here's a recent pic of Bella
> [attachment=60340:bella.JPG][/B]


wow, good work! bella has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## myfairlacy

Thanks everyone. I don't really want this to become a discussion on shipping puppies...I'm just curious if Shinemore, and also Sunnydale, are reputable breeders to consider buying from. I do like their look and the look of the Maltese I get is extremely important to me, as is health, temperment and buying from a reputable breeder. If I'm waiting this long to buy a puppy and spending the money to buy from a reputable breeder, I want to get what I want in a Maltese. I've seen plenty of puppies from US breeders that have the look I like as well.


----------



## michellerobison

OMG they're gorgeous,I had to bookmark their site.You're right I could look at those Malts all day... Melt your heart eyes....
I flew to Japan and I can tell you it was one long flight. I could do it again if I had one of those sweeties on my lap....


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou is from Sunnydales and I had a good experience with buying from her. I did fly there to pick her up but it was about an hour (or so) flight for me too. Shinyoung, the breeder does have very limited English, but personally that was not a problem nor an issue for me. (I'm used to that- that's already my life in China)...so I was very patient about communicating and we could understand each other- no problems at all with that.

All the photos she showed me of Bisou- well that is what Bisou looked like when I picked her up. Her husband is a Vet and he performed her spay beforehand (Shinyoung gave me the choice of either with her Vet/husband or with my Vet -as I was intending on spaying her). 

She's completely healthy. She's fully vaccinated as that is required for immigration reasons (but I would have had her vaccinated anyway) and up to date on all her shots. I was given all her records and health certifications (as I needed them to enter China)....but really everything went very smoothly. She does use a pet relocation agent, who spoke perfect English and sends her puppies to Europe and the States. Her agent and I communicated for awhile as I thought about having her shipped but then decided to just go get her myself. 

I did ask a million questions ....Sometimes she was busy and got back to me a few days later, but she always responded and answered all my questions. If I still lived in CA, as I did before SH, then I would have probably still flown to Korea. I don't think 9 hours is so long for a flight (it's long but there are longer) ...and you can take the puppy to the bathroom with a pad. Also you can usually take the puppy out of the carrier and hold her/him on your lap...depending on the stewardess.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 1 2010, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868996


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 1 2010, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868850





> My photography skills are so amazing :smheat:
> 
> Here's a recent pic of Bella
> [attachment=60340:bella.JPG][/B]


wow, good work! bella has the most beautiful eyes!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she does. Christian good work! :yahoo:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 2 2010, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869048


> If I still lived in CA, as I did before SH, then I would have probably still flown to Korea. I don't think 9 hours is so long for a flight (it's long but there are longer) ...and you can take the puppy to the bathroom with a pad. Also you can usually take the puppy out of the carrier and hold her/him on your lap...depending on the stewardess.[/B]


This is what I was wanting to know. On a long flight like this, they do let you take them out to use the piddle pad and to feed them and give them water. 9 hours would be too long for a tiny puppy to go without food or water. And if they get food and water, they're going to have to use the piddle pad. :blush: Thanks for the info.


Oh...and Christian. You know the old saying...practice makes perfect! Just my not so subtle hint on your negligence of pics of both your girls!  ::flee::


----------



## jmm

Even on domestic flights I am asked if I would like water for the dogs...not a problem to unzip them for that. If you use a pee pad bring a ziplock bag to seal it in so nobody smells pup pee.


----------



## Snow White

In assuming you are not going to Korea to pick up here is my experience with shipping cargo. I would call the airline Shinemore or Sunnydales uses and ask them myself what their rules are. Before getting Romo his breeder assured me with confidence that he would be fine to ship cargo by Continental. Continental airlines is one of the very few who has climate controlled (same temperature and pressure as in passengers area) cargo area for live animals. Not all Continental aircrafts are the same (Express aicrafts are not climate controlled) but I would assume if using possibly Korean Airlines that aircraft would be (assuming). 

I almost didn't get Romo because I was so worried about him having to fly 8hrs (with 1 stop). I just didn't understand how safe & comfortable he could be. I know if I fly for more then even 2hrs I am jet lagged and anxious to get off that plane. So I worried for days with many sleepless nights because I wanted him so badly, he was the perfect one for me. That said I still didn't want to put him through a long flight. Eventually after talking with the airline and breeder I decided to do it. I also had the breeder write into the contract that if anything happens to him whether it may be an illness with vet costs or a tragedy from being shipped then breeder would be responsible. Having said that it wasn't for the $ factor, but the breeder happily agreed because she felt there would not be an issue and was confident he would be fine. It just made me feel better that if breeder would put that in writing then that reassured me Romo would really be ok. I would have been devastated if I was the cause of harm to him just because I wanted him. I was assured that even the best of show dogs are shipped internationally.

When I picked up Romo, Continental employee brought him out a seperate door and handed me his crate. I had to show ID and sign for him at their office. His crate was locked but they had also added some plastic straps all around to ensure it didn't come open. The breeder had a water bottle attached to his crate along with a food and water dish that attaches to the crate. The airline will not allow food or toys in his crate. Just the water bottle. The airlines do not want to be responsible for choking on food. The breeder taped his food in a plastic bag onto the outside top of the crate along with a big note asking them to feed him (she wrote down when he was last fed). I know they fed him because when I opened the crate he had food on the floor of the crate (must have fallen out of the bowl), This made me feel much better that he didn't starve!

I took with me bath wipes, paper towels, garbage bag, pee pads, food, water and toy to the airport. I was well prepared for I thought he would be covered in pee and poo after 8hrs. But he was clean as a whistle!!! I didn't need to use a thing to clean him. I did put out a pee pad for him at the airport but he didn't go. I offered him food he didn't want it. He just wanted out of that crate and to be in my arms! He was alert, happy and so excited to see me. What a relief!

As soon as we got home we layed out a pee pad and he went right to it and peed! I was amazed thinking "wow, he's pee trained!" But of course he still has accidents, lol. He ate when we got home too. No issues at all with eating, playing or potty!

My mom still goes to Korea (yes, I am Korean but haven't been back there in 35yrs myself). From Upstate NY she has to fly into JFK or Chicago but it takes her over 24hrs to get to Korea. She hates the flying way too long for her. 

I am not saying this happy ending is always the case but in mine I was lucky and very happy. I think for those who never had their puppy shipped it would they would be against it (like I was at first) but that is because of the unknown. Even with my good experience there is a difference in an 8hr flight vs. 24hrs. 

I would PM Shiloh's mom, Moshi Melo. Her gorgeous girl is from Shinemore. I would love a Shinemore baby (Lee Na Rae just emailed me last week says they have a girl). I wouldn't worry about language barrier many Koreans not only understand but speak the English. Did you know that Korean pop singers sing American pop songs in English! LOL. Just more info for you. :bysmilie: 

One more thing...If you decide to go to Korea and pick up then have her with you as a passenger. Continental airline told me puppy is not allowed out of the carrier. Like someone mentioned it may be ok if you get nice stuartist though. So whether you go and pick up or puppy is flown by herself it's still flying. 

One last thing...some breeders have a "nanny" service who will personally fly with your baby and hand deliver to you right at the airport. That normally runs about $300 in addition to all other costs. 

Sorry for the info overload. I wish I had known all this before when trying to decide. Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Orla

I have spoken to Lee from Shinemore(through email) and her english isn't perfect but still easy to understand  

I LOVE shinemore maltese!!


----------



## remy

Shiloh (moshi melo's girl) is from shinemore and she is gorgeous. Narae is easy to communicate with and she is very patient in responding to all questions. I'm definitely getting my next malt from her


----------



## lovesophie

I absolutely love the look of those Korean Malts. :wub: :wub: :wub: Both Shinemore and Sunnydales are reputable breeders.  Is it safe to say that you like baby-doll faces? I think a lot of Bonnie's Angels have those darling faces. :wub: 

From San Francisco to Seoul, it takes about 12.5 hours, and from Seoul back to SF, it takes about 10.5 hours. I know you don't want this to become a discussion on shipping pups, but I just cannot imagine shipping a pup in cargo for 10.5 hours. :mellow:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I agree that the Korean Malts I've seen (mostly pics) are like perfect little dolls. What I'm curious about is the actual pedigrees of the ones we are seeing at US shows. Do they have different bloodlines than what we are seeing here these days, or are they mostly from our lines? We would think automatically that they are different, but I don't know anything about their pedigrees. I know many of our American champions are now abroad, and of course there is sperm being shipped.

I'm all for a broad gene pool vs a narrow one.  

About the shipping, I could not even think of a baby being alone with the danger of low blood sugar for that long. Not even half that long. I also worry about psychological concerns. If there was human care all along the way, fine.


----------



## moshi melo

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 3 2010, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869584


> Shiloh (moshi melo's girl) is from shinemore and she is gorgeous. Narae is easy to communicate with and she is very patient in responding to all questions. I'm definitely getting my next malt from her[/B]


Thanks Cat. :biggrin: Shiloh says she's in LOVE with Remy!! 

Narae's English isn't perfect, but she is still pretty easy to communicate with and she is very responsive; I can usually get a hold of her when I want to, and she's halfway around the world! For the more extensive questions, I made a long list of questions for my Korean friend to ask Narae. My friend translated back to me, and she answered everything to a T. Shiloh got food and water refilled on her 9 hr flight, it was shorter due to tailwinds. Shiloh is a bit on the timid side at first (this along with her size was a reason she wasn't keeping her for show), but once she's comfortable, she loves people. I think her timidness keeps her from exploring and getting into too much trouble, so I don't really mind it much.  I couldn't be more happier with her look or her personality. Narae and I still keep in touch, she emails me asking how Shiloh is doing and I send her picture updates. I wouldn't hesitate to get my second malt from her. 

As for pedigree, Shiloh's sire is a Champion for KKF (Korean Kennel Federation) and of mostly Korean and Japanese lines. Her dam has Korean, Japanese and American lines...including Marcris' Indecent Proposal which is from the beloved Risque Business! :wub: The other American lines in her are Malta Angel, Sunncrest, Chrisman, Tajon and Pashes. I too am for a broad gene pool.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 4 2010, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869750


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 3 2010, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869584





> Shiloh (moshi melo's girl) is from shinemore and she is gorgeous. Narae is easy to communicate with and she is very patient in responding to all questions. I'm definitely getting my next malt from her[/B]


Thanks Cat. :biggrin: Shiloh says she's in LOVE with Remy!! 

Narae's English isn't perfect, but she is still pretty easy to communicate with and she is very responsive; I can usually get a hold of her when I want to, and she's halfway around the world! For the more extensive questions, I made a long list of questions for my Korean friend to ask Narae. My friend translated back to me, and she answered everything to a T. Shiloh got food and water refilled on her 9 hr flight, it was shorter due to tailwinds. Shiloh is a bit on the timid side at first (this along with her size was a reason she wasn't keeping her for show), but once she's comfortable, she loves people. I think her timidness keeps her from exploring and getting into too much trouble, so I don't really mind it much.  I couldn't be more happier with her look or her personality. Narae and I still keep in touch, she emails me asking how Shiloh is doing and I send her picture updates. I wouldn't hesitate to get my second malt from her. 

As for pedigree, Shiloh's sire is a Champion for KKF (Korean Kennel Federation) and of mostly Korean and Japanese lines. Her dam has Korean, Japanese and American lines...including Marcris' Indecent Proposal which is from the beloved Risque Business! :wub: The other American lines in her are Malta Angel, Sunncrest, Chrisman, Tajon and Pashes. I too am for a broad gene pool.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for your response. Shiloh is beautiful. 9 hours is a long flight for a puppy...but good to know that two of you have had good experiences with having a puppy shipped from Korea. When I get closer to getting a maltese, I would defitely get more details and discuss shipping. I don't know enough about the shipping procedure right now to know whether or not it's what I'd want to do or not. I was really just curious if these two Korean breeders were someone to possibly consider in the future


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Michele, I just want to reiterate so you and everybody else that is considering a pup will know that YES, Shinemore and other Asian breeders have amazing photography skills, and they do enhance photos(I've asked them myself), which may be misleading to some, bit you still can't fake structure. So when buying from them, don't act like you don't know that. Lol And I only know of one other breeder in the states that do enhance photos also(Very, very famous breeder, but I'm not saying any names on this public forum). Also, those of you considering a puppy, I know ALOT of breeders(in the US, and other countries) who say that their lines stain very little, and of course is going to show you puppy pictures without stains(duh, who want to see a dirty-faced puppy picture? Cute, but It would draw me away from buying it) Lol All puppies will have some staining in their lives, I personally, wouldn't believe it. So expect stains.

Okay, I'm done now. Had to get that off my chest.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880636


> Michele, I just want to reiterate so you and everybody else that is considering a pup will know that YES, Shinemore and other Asian breeders have amazing photography skills, and they do enhance photos(I've asked them myself), which may be misleading to some, bit you still can't fake structure. So when buying from them, don't act like you don't know that. Lol And I only know of one other breeder in the states that do enhance photos also(Very, very famous breeder, but I'm not saying any names on this public forum). Also, those of you considering a puppy, I know ALOT of breeders(in the US, and other countries) who say that their lines stain very little, and of course is going to show you puppy pictures without stains(duh, who want to see a dirty-faced puppy picture? Cute, but It would draw me away from buying it) Lol All puppies will have some staining in their lives, I personally, wouldn't believe it. So expect stains.
> 
> Okay, I'm done now. Had to get that off my chest. [/B]


So by enhance, you mean lighting, adjusting how white the dog looks and taking any staining away? Just to clarify that you don't mean enhancing feature such as making eyes bigger or muzzles shorter, etc (think little girl pageant photos where they make them look like a different child LOL)? 

So..if staining is covered up, has anyone on this forum bought a Shinemore puppy that had bad staining? The photos I've seen of Bijou, Shiloh, and Mrs10 (sp?)'s girl didn't appear to have any staining to me in the photos I've seen of them (sorry if I've left anyone out that has a shinemore dog). I know puppies will usually get a little staining and I'd be okay with slight staining but I would not be okay with severe staining if that makes sense.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880924


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880636





> Michele, I just want to reiterate so you and everybody else that is considering a pup will know that YES, Shinemore and other Asian breeders have amazing photography skills, and they do enhance photos(I've asked them myself), which may be misleading to some, bit you still can't fake structure. So when buying from them, don't act like you don't know that. Lol And I only know of one other breeder in the states that do enhance photos also(Very, very famous breeder, but I'm not saying any names on this public forum). Also, those of you considering a puppy, I know ALOT of breeders(in the US, and other countries) who say that their lines stain very little, and of course is going to show you puppy pictures without stains(duh, who want to see a dirty-faced puppy picture? Cute, but It would draw me away from buying it) Lol All puppies will have some staining in their lives, I personally, wouldn't believe it. So expect stains.
> 
> Okay, I'm done now. Had to get that off my chest. [/B]


*So by enhance, you mean lighting, adjusting how white the dog looks and taking any staining away? Just to clarify that you don't mean enhancing feature such as making eyes bigger or muzzles shorter, etc (think little girl pageant photos where they make them look like a different child LOL)? *

So..if staining is covered up, has anyone on this forum bought a Shinemore puppy that had bad staining? The photos I've seen of Bijou, Shiloh, and Mrs10 (sp?)'s girl didn't appear to have any staining to me in the photos I've seen of them (sorry if I've left anyone out that has a shinemore dog). I know puppies will usually get a little staining and I'd be okay with slight staining but I would not be okay with severe staining if that makes sense.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Enhance meaning color, saturation, brightness, making a dog seem whiter, putting a gleam in it's eyes, YES. Kind of like pageant pictures, only they add in a lot more in those pictures. LOL

You can always pm the ladies, they like to keep things private.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880968


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880924





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880636





> Michele, I just want to reiterate so you and everybody else that is considering a pup will know that YES, Shinemore and other Asian breeders have amazing photography skills, and they do enhance photos(I've asked them myself), which may be misleading to some, bit you still can't fake structure. So when buying from them, don't act like you don't know that. Lol And I only know of one other breeder in the states that do enhance photos also(Very, very famous breeder, but I'm not saying any names on this public forum). Also, those of you considering a puppy, I know ALOT of breeders(in the US, and other countries) who say that their lines stain very little, and of course is going to show you puppy pictures without stains(duh, who want to see a dirty-faced puppy picture? Cute, but It would draw me away from buying it) Lol All puppies will have some staining in their lives, I personally, wouldn't believe it. So expect stains.
> 
> Okay, I'm done now. Had to get that off my chest. [/B]


*So by enhance, you mean lighting, adjusting how white the dog looks and taking any staining away? Just to clarify that you don't mean enhancing feature such as making eyes bigger or muzzles shorter, etc (think little girl pageant photos where they make them look like a different child LOL)? *

So..if staining is covered up, has anyone on this forum bought a Shinemore puppy that had bad staining? The photos I've seen of Bijou, Shiloh, and Mrs10 (sp?)'s girl didn't appear to have any staining to me in the photos I've seen of them (sorry if I've left anyone out that has a shinemore dog). I know puppies will usually get a little staining and I'd be okay with slight staining but I would not be okay with severe staining if that makes sense.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Enhance meaning color, saturation, brightness, making a dog seem whiter, putting a gleam in it's eyes, YES. Kind of like pageant pictures, only they add in a lot more in those pictures. LOL

You can always pm the ladies, they like to keep things private. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks..PMed a couple people... just want to make sure I can make an informed decision.


----------



## moshi melo

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880924


> So by enhance, you mean lighting, adjusting how white the dog looks and taking any staining away? Just to clarify that you don't mean enhancing feature such as making eyes bigger or muzzles shorter, etc (think little girl pageant photos where they make them look like a different child LOL)?
> 
> So..if staining is covered up, has anyone on this forum bought a Shinemore puppy that had bad staining? The photos I've seen of Bijou, Shiloh, and Mrs10 (sp?)'s girl didn't appear to have any staining to me in the photos I've seen of them (sorry if I've left anyone out that has a shinemore dog). I know puppies will usually get a little staining and I'd be okay with slight staining but I would not be okay with severe staining if that makes sense.[/B]


Yes, I agree that Narae at Shinemore takes amazing photos of her dogs, as does Sunnydales and some others. I, personally do NOT think she did anything major to alter the pictures. It's more the basic photography rule of "white balance"; different light sources have a different color temperature, some warmer and some cooler. For example, a Tungsten light (regular household bulb) will give a tinge of yellow to what you are shooting. With a digital camera, it is usually preset on AWB (Auto white balance) or you can manually adjust the white balance to compensate for what kind of lighting you shoot under. You can also adjust the levels after the fact in programs like Photoshop or Lightroom to brighten pictures a little. I can tell the pictures were not adjusted too much or else the white hair of a Maltese would be "blown out" or washed out. You can see in her pictures that the detail of the hair is still there. Lighting is key and with a good camera lens, it will give a crisp, bright appearance, that we all love.

Also, angle plays a huge factor. Yes, looking up will cause the muzzle to look shorter and looking down will cause the muzzle to look longer. Even when I take pictures of Shiloh, she can move and suddenly her muzzle looks longer that it actually is, and sometimes it doesn't really even look like what I see in front of me. It's just like humans; most of us have a "better side" and there can definitely be bad angles, like shooting from bottom up...thus giving you the dreaded double chin! LOL

With all that said, I think Shinemore's pictures accurately depict the structure of what you get, but if you are really concerned, ask for specific pictures...get a profile shot, that will be the best indication of muzzle length. For me, everything was disclosed to me up front. Narae told me Shiloh had a little tear staining and when I first got her, she did have a little, but it grew out after I changed her food (or at least I believe that to be why it went away). Everything that I asked Narae, she answered them truthfully. There were no surprises here. Honestly, the only thing that didn't show up in her pictures, was Shiloh's loving, sweet and kissy personality. I couldn't be more happier with Shiloh's looks or temperament and will likely get my next malt from Shinemore.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

As everyone all know I am now in love with the breed and hope to one day get one (as soon as hubby says yes). I have bookmarked a lot of US breeders as well as the 2 famous korean breeders. 

For the US Breeders, at least the more popular ones, I have noticed that there is a long wait list, unless you have connections, which I don't. They require a deposit even before you see a puppy. What happens if you do make a deposit and find a puppy you like elesewhere? Will they refund you the deposit? just curious as I don't think I want to even put a deposit on a puppy based on just because she is a reputable breeder. I am all about looks (of course with health as my main concern) and not all CH bloodlines give out gorgeous babies . . . .


----------



## jmm

Whether deposits are refundable or not depends on the breeder. 

Personally, I think you should narrow it down to a few and develop a relationship with the breeder over the phone, in person, however. Tell them when you are looking to purchase a pup (when I was looking for Soda I did not want a pup for a good 6 months). Keep in touch from time to time so they can let you know what might be coming. I truly think going about it this way is better than looking at websites for pups to be listed. I will have a relationship with this breeder for my dog's entire life. I want to be sure we mesh well or it could turn into a huge headache. I don't want a pretty pup from someone I can't stand to talk to.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 3 2010, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881237


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880924





> So by enhance, you mean lighting, adjusting how white the dog looks and taking any staining away? Just to clarify that you don't mean enhancing feature such as making eyes bigger or muzzles shorter, etc (think little girl pageant photos where they make them look like a different child LOL)?
> 
> So..if staining is covered up, has anyone on this forum bought a Shinemore puppy that had bad staining? The photos I've seen of Bijou, Shiloh, and Mrs10 (sp?)'s girl didn't appear to have any staining to me in the photos I've seen of them (sorry if I've left anyone out that has a shinemore dog). I know puppies will usually get a little staining and I'd be okay with slight staining but I would not be okay with severe staining if that makes sense.[/B]


Yes, I agree that Narae at Shinemore takes amazing photos of her dogs, as does Sunnydales and some others. I, personally do NOT think she did anything major to alter the pictures. It's more the basic photography rule of "white balance"; different light sources have a different color temperature, some warmer and some cooler. For example, a Tungsten light (regular household bulb) will give a tinge of yellow to what you are shooting. With a digital camera, it is usually preset on AWB (Auto white balance) or you can manually adjust the white balance to compensate for what kind of lighting you shoot under. You can also adjust the levels after the fact in programs like Photoshop or Lightroom to brighten pictures a little. I can tell the pictures were not adjusted too much or else the white hair of a Maltese would be "blown out" or washed out. You can see in her pictures that the detail of the hair is still there. Lighting is key and with a good camera lens, it will give a crisp, bright appearance, that we all love.

Also, angle plays a huge factor. Yes, looking up will cause the muzzle to look shorter and looking down will cause the muzzle to look longer. Even when I take pictures of Shiloh, she can move and suddenly her muzzle looks longer that it actually is, and sometimes it doesn't really even look like what I see in front of me. It's just like humans; most of us have a "better side" and there can definitely be bad angles, like shooting from bottom up...thus giving you the dreaded double chin! LOL

With all that said, I think Shinemore's pictures accurately depict the structure of what you get, but if you are really concerned, ask for specific pictures...get a profile shot, that will be the best indication of muzzle length. For me, everything was disclosed to me up front. Narae told me Shiloh had a little tear staining and when I first got her, she did have a little, but it grew out after I changed her food (or at least I believe that to be why it went away). Everything that I asked Narae, she answered them truthfully. There were no surprises here. Honestly, the only thing that didn't show up in her pictures, was Shiloh's loving, sweet and kissy personality. I couldn't be more happier with Shiloh's looks or temperament and will likely get my next malt from Shinemore.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shiloh is breathtaking . . I hope I can find a girl as beautiful as Shiloh and definitely her personality :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 9 2010, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883730


> Whether deposits are refundable or not depends on the breeder.
> 
> Personally, I think you should narrow it down to a few and develop a relationship with the breeder over the phone, in person, however. Tell them when you are looking to purchase a pup (when I was looking for Soda I did not want a pup for a good 6 months). Keep in touch from time to time so they can let you know what might be coming. I truly think going about it this way is better than looking at websites for pups to be listed. I will have a relationship with this breeder for my dog's entire life. I want to be sure we mesh well or it could turn into a huge headache. I don't want a pretty pup from someone I can't stand to talk to.[/B]



thanks Jackie . .trusting the breeder is sooo important as we rely heavily on what they tell us since we are not there to actually see and check the puppys . .that is why going to a reputable breeder is truly very important. I would defintely want to build a relationship with the breeder once I find the right puppy . . .


----------



## Purple-peep

Would any of you have a problem getting a older puppy from Shinemore? She's 7 months old. I take it they don't understand English LOL!


----------



## pinkpixie1588

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Feb 19 2010, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887910


> Would any of you have a problem getting a older puppy from Shinemore? She's 7 months old. I take it they don't understand English LOL![/B]


I don't think I'd have a problem getting an older pup with Shinemore (or anyone else, for that matter). I think the benefit is you more or less know what they'll look like full-grown, they're normally far along in potty training, you can ask about what their personality is like and from what I hear, there's no problem with bonding (contrary to what I used to think). Are you looking at Gloria? 

I talked to Lee back and forth for a while via email when I was looking. She was extremely friendly, and understood English, so definitely contact her. Granted, it isn't her first language, but there's definitely no problem understanding her and she answered all my questions. 

The thing you have to think about is whether it's worth it to you to ship a pup 10+ hours, without being able to ever see/meet them first, when there are tons of great breeders right here in the country. I was serious about them, but when a pup that fit me turned up in the States, I jumped on it, and was able to fly to pick her up so she wouldn't be shipped in cargo. 

Anyway, best of luck! Hope that helped a bit..


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Just to let everybody know, hundreds of show dogs travel trans-continental(half the dogs at westminster were from different countries) all the time and for many years. Breeders aquire new puppies from out-of-country breeders(different gene pools could do some good for their lines). And the large dogs HAVE TO travel in cargo also, unlike little dogs, when they can be with their human companions.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Feb 19 2010, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887910


> Would any of you have a problem getting a older puppy from Shinemore? She's 7 months old. I take it they don't understand English LOL![/B]


I actually like the idea of getting an older puppy since you have a better idea of how they will turn out


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 21 2010, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888363


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Feb 19 2010, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887910





> Would any of you have a problem getting a older puppy from Shinemore? She's 7 months old. I take it they don't understand English LOL![/B]


I actually like the idea of getting an older puppy since you have a better idea of how they will turn out
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree.
I got mine at 7 months old and personally I think that was a great age (for me). She was already crate trained, pad trained. No crying at night or chewing up things either. It was a breeze. Plus I could see more so -how she was going to be at an adult age- in terms of her structure. She bonded with me immediately- there was never a problem with that.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

I guess now that my secret is out I am able to respond to this truthfully about my experience.

I actually started looking for a full grown malt sometime last year . .as I know that potty training is a lot of work. I wasn't in a hurry so I was taking my sweet time. Hubby at the time haven't said yes either so there really was no hurry . . I have talked to EVA and this lady is just so very nice and responsive to all my questions. I was hihgly considering a retired malt but have found them larger than the size I was looking for. 

I have both Shinemore and sunnydale websites bookmarked as I have drooled over their website when someone first told me about their very existence (thank you Melissa for sending me those sites last hear) but it was early this year that I saw a photo of Lee's (Shinemore) maltese on facebook that got me going.

But before that I have been looking at puppies from different US breeders . .I have all the highly recommended ones likewise bookmarked. I have to say there aren't many who are selling puppies and whenever I see one (which is a rare thing) they don't fall under my standards (I am all about looks only - health of course is at the very top of my list). I am guessing that breeders (those highly reputable ones) have such a long waitlist that there really is no need to publicly post when they have a litter coming up as those on the waitlist are just too eager to buy :biggrin: .

As far as dealing with a korean breeder, I think once you've connected with the right one, it really isn't so hard to transact business. Since my experience was with Sunnydales, I have to say that the only frustrating thing is the time difference. There is no language barrier as far as I am concerned. She speaks very limited english but when she responds I understood her. For those numerous questions I had, I got help from my daughter's best friend's fiance who is korean. So he translated everything for me and she in turn responded back. I haven't checked SeRi's papers at all yet . . .I just saw her passport cover and found it so adorable but to actually browse I have yet to find the time. Shinyoung does not have a contract, and when I asked her about it she said she does not mind creating one but it will be mostly in Korean so it would be pointless anyway. she says she "trades in good faith" as that is the norm I guess with reputable breeders over there but being that I don't know her I was still skeptic. So with the help of a dear friend from SM, she told me I should request for a complete bloodwork instead just to reassure me that she is in perfect health. The nice thing about dealing with Shinyoung is her husband is a licenced vet so she can get any testing done at no charge :biggrin: so she actually agreed without hesitation. My other problem is pictures. I want weekly pictures so I can monitor her growth and looks. A 3 week old baby can look sooo different by the time she gets to 15 weeks old. I know that is a lot to ask of a breeder (am not sure if that is common to US breeders to take weekly pictures and share progress reports - like weight and how she is doing) but she willingly agreed and she stood by that request as well so I was already drooling every week until the day of departure :wub: . She also agreed that I can back out anytime if I wanted to. The only thing is I lose half of the deposit, unless I get another one from her so the entire amount will just be transferred to the new puppy. so I thought it was a fair deal.

Seri is fully potty trained . . .Shinyoung told me all her babies are trained on the pad. She also seems to not mind being brushed as she must have gotten used to that since she was very young. So have no regrets at all for getting a puppy . . .she tears but they are all clear and Shinyoung told me no stains as she is all white right after a bath . . .of course she has not started teething yet so that nightmare could come later :smpullhair: 

I got lucky as Amanda (that's my daughter's BFF) was traveling to Korea about the same time SeRi will be ready so she brought her back. She said that SeRi was so well behaved . . .

I highly recommend Sunnydales babies . . .and if I ever get the chance for another malt, she will have to be my first and probably ONLY choice :biggrin: . She gave me everything in a malt and more . . . :heart:


----------



## jadey

i think any age is perfect :wub:. good luck!


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 25 2010, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890330


> I guess now that my secret is out I am able to respond to this truthfully about my experience.
> 
> I actually started looking for a full grown malt sometime last year . .as I know that potty training is a lot of work. I wasn't in a hurry so I was taking my sweet time. Hubby at the time haven't said yes either so there really was no hurry . . I have talked to EVA and this lady is just so very nice and responsive to all my questions. I was hihgly considering a retired malt but have found them larger than the size I was looking for.
> 
> I have both Shinemore and sunnydale websites bookmarked as I have drooled over their website when someone first told me about their very existence (thank you Melissa for sending me those sites last hear) but it was early this year that I saw a photo of Lee's (Shinemore) maltese on facebook that got me going.
> 
> But before that I have been looking at puppies from different US breeders . .I have all the highly recommended ones likewise bookmarked. I have to say there aren't many who are selling puppies and whenever I see one (which is a rare thing) they don't fall under my standards (I am all about looks only - health of course is at the very top of my list). I am guessing that breeders (those highly reputable ones) have such a long waitlist that there really is no need to publicly post when they have a litter coming up as those on the waitlist are just too eager to buy :biggrin: .
> 
> As far as dealing with a korean breeder, I think once you've connected with the right one, it really isn't so hard to transact business. Since my experience was with Sunnydales, I have to say that the only frustrating thing is the time difference. There is no language barrier as far as I am concerned. She speaks very limited english but when she responds I understood her. For those numerous questions I had, I got help from my daughter's best friend's fiance who is korean. So he translated everything for me and she in turn responded back. I haven't checked SeRi's papers at all yet . . .I just saw her passport cover and found it so adorable but to actually browse I have yet to find the time. Shinyoung does not have a contract, and when I asked her about it she said she does not mind creating one but it will be mostly in Korean so it would be pointless anyway. she says she "trades in good faith" as that is the norm I guess with reputable breeders over there but being that I don't know her I was still skeptic. So with the help of a dear friend from SM, she told me I should request for a complete bloodwork instead just to reassure me that she is in perfect health. The nice thing about dealing with Shinyoung is her husband is a licenced vet so she can get any testing done at no charge :biggrin: so she actually agreed without hesitation. My other problem is pictures. I want weekly pictures so I can monitor her growth and looks. A 3 week old baby can look sooo different by the time she gets to 15 weeks old. I know that is a lot to ask of a breeder (am not sure if that is common to US breeders to take weekly pictures and share progress reports - like weight and how she is doing) but she willingly agreed and she stood by that request as well so I was already drooling every week until the day of departure :wub: . She also agreed that I can back out anytime if I wanted to. The only thing is I lose half of the deposit, unless I get another one from her so the entire amount will just be transferred to the new puppy. so I thought it was a fair deal.
> 
> Seri is fully potty trained . . .Shinyoung told me all her babies are trained on the pad. She also seems to not mind being brushed as she must have gotten used to that since she was very young. So have no regrets at all for getting a puppy . . .she tears but they are all clear and Shinyoung told me no stains as she is all white right after a bath . . .of course she has not started teething yet so that nightmare could come later :smpullhair:
> 
> I got lucky as Amanda (that's my daughter's BFF) was traveling to Korea about the same time SeRi will be ready so she brought her back. She said that SeRi was so well behaved . . .
> 
> I highly recommend Sunnydales babies . . .and if I ever get the chance for another malt, she will have to be my first and probably ONLY choice :biggrin: . She gave me everything in a malt and more . . . :heart:[/B]



Thanks Tiger's Mom, for sharing your experience. I was wondering about what it'd be like to get the puppy from Korea having seen your beautiful SeRi, Bijou and the other puppies from Shinemore and Sunnydales. We live in Toronto so it may be too long a flight. It may be feasible to have the puppy flown into Vancouver which should be about the same flight time as to CA and then fly there to pick up the pup. It's 5 hours flight from Vancouver or 4.5 hours from San Francisco. I'm not ready for another puppy yet although I've been drooling over yours, Bijou and all the new pups here on the forum. I'd love another girl to tip the estrogen level around the household :biggrin: but may be it won't be for a few more years. One can dream for now.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 26 2010, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890649


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 25 2010, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890330





> I guess now that my secret is out I am able to respond to this truthfully about my experience.
> 
> I actually started looking for a full grown malt sometime last year . .as I know that potty training is a lot of work. I wasn't in a hurry so I was taking my sweet time. Hubby at the time haven't said yes either so there really was no hurry . . I have talked to EVA and this lady is just so very nice and responsive to all my questions. I was hihgly considering a retired malt but have found them larger than the size I was looking for.
> 
> I have both Shinemore and sunnydale websites bookmarked as I have drooled over their website when someone first told me about their very existence (thank you Melissa for sending me those sites last hear) but it was early this year that I saw a photo of Lee's (Shinemore) maltese on facebook that got me going.
> 
> But before that I have been looking at puppies from different US breeders . .I have all the highly recommended ones likewise bookmarked. I have to say there aren't many who are selling puppies and whenever I see one (which is a rare thing) they don't fall under my standards (I am all about looks only - health of course is at the very top of my list). I am guessing that breeders (those highly reputable ones) have such a long waitlist that there really is no need to publicly post when they have a litter coming up as those on the waitlist are just too eager to buy :biggrin: .
> 
> As far as dealing with a korean breeder, I think once you've connected with the right one, it really isn't so hard to transact business. Since my experience was with Sunnydales, I have to say that the only frustrating thing is the time difference. There is no language barrier as far as I am concerned. She speaks very limited english but when she responds I understood her. For those numerous questions I had, I got help from my daughter's best friend's fiance who is korean. So he translated everything for me and she in turn responded back. I haven't checked SeRi's papers at all yet . . .I just saw her passport cover and found it so adorable but to actually browse I have yet to find the time. Shinyoung does not have a contract, and when I asked her about it she said she does not mind creating one but it will be mostly in Korean so it would be pointless anyway. she says she "trades in good faith" as that is the norm I guess with reputable breeders over there but being that I don't know her I was still skeptic. So with the help of a dear friend from SM, she told me I should request for a complete bloodwork instead just to reassure me that she is in perfect health. The nice thing about dealing with Shinyoung is her husband is a licenced vet so she can get any testing done at no charge :biggrin: so she actually agreed without hesitation. My other problem is pictures. I want weekly pictures so I can monitor her growth and looks. A 3 week old baby can look sooo different by the time she gets to 15 weeks old. I know that is a lot to ask of a breeder (am not sure if that is common to US breeders to take weekly pictures and share progress reports - like weight and how she is doing) but she willingly agreed and she stood by that request as well so I was already drooling every week until the day of departure :wub: . She also agreed that I can back out anytime if I wanted to. The only thing is I lose half of the deposit, unless I get another one from her so the entire amount will just be transferred to the new puppy. so I thought it was a fair deal.
> 
> Seri is fully potty trained . . .Shinyoung told me all her babies are trained on the pad. She also seems to not mind being brushed as she must have gotten used to that since she was very young. So have no regrets at all for getting a puppy . . .she tears but they are all clear and Shinyoung told me no stains as she is all white right after a bath . . .of course she has not started teething yet so that nightmare could come later :smpullhair:
> 
> I got lucky as Amanda (that's my daughter's BFF) was traveling to Korea about the same time SeRi will be ready so she brought her back. She said that SeRi was so well behaved . . .
> 
> I highly recommend Sunnydales babies . . .and if I ever get the chance for another malt, she will have to be my first and probably ONLY choice :biggrin: . She gave me everything in a malt and more . . . :heart:[/B]



Thanks Tiger's Mom, for sharing your experience. I was wondering about what it'd be like to get the puppy from Korea having seen your beautiful SeRi, Bijou and the other puppies from Shinemore and Sunnydales. We live in Toronto so it may be too long a flight. It may be feasible to have the puppy flown into Vancouver which should be about the same flight time as to CA and then fly there to pick up the pup. It's 5 hours flight from Vancouver or 4.5 hours from San Francisco. I'm not ready for another puppy yet although I've been drooling over yours, Bijou and all the new pups here on the forum. I'd love another girl to tip the estrogen level around the household :biggrin: but may be it won't be for a few more years. One can dream for now. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

There is a direct flight from Korea to Seattle so I am assuming there should be one too direct to vancouver. When Shinyoung and I first discuss shipping she suggested a straight flight is so much better and if that was the case with SeRi travelling that way, she would not let her travel at 15 weeks, instead wait another month or so so she is bigger and older. I am not sure of how much is the cost to travel from toronto to vancouver but am sure not too much of a difference if you just go straight to korea and pick her up LOL . . .I know that when I was looking into some fares from WA to FL it was about almost $700 so a couple of hundreds more (especially if it is not high season for traveling) and that would have taken me to Korea hee-hee . . . if there is ever a flight to korea that will get you there in the morning, am sure Shinyoung can spend the day with you and take you around (I know Andrea said she is such a nice lady and showed her around when she went to pick up Bisou) . . . that way you can stretch your legs a bit and enjoy Korea for the day before you head back home . . .


----------



## Torrejon64

myfairlacy said:


> I've still got a good while before I get a Maltese but it's slowly getting closer. There are several US Maltese breeders that I would be interested in talking to about buying a Maltese, but I have noticed Shinemore Maltese from Korea and they have some really beautiful dogs. I was just curious if anyone has bought a dog from Shinemore...from the United States or another country, and what your experience with Shinemore was like. Did you have any problems with communication? It seems like it would be harder to make sure a breeder meets your qualifications if they are out of the country. I've heard a few good things about Shinemore but really don't know much about them...I guess I'm trying to figure out if they would be someone I'd want to look into buying from or not. I know it would be so much easier to buy from someone in the US and I will probably end up doing that...but I'm open to buying from breeders out of the country if I know they are what I want in a breeder. Thanks


----------

